# MD Inspection question



## MD UBER (Aug 28, 2017)

Where I live at in Maryland the state does not require any inspection other than the original inspection when you first buy your car. Uber however requires an annual inspection of its own. Is this a full state inspection or just a smaller safety inspection? The shop that Uber list on their website by me has told me its a full Maryland state inspection and I shouldn't even waste my time because I have window tint. But a lot of the stuff I read online says that it is not a full Maryland inspection just a safety check. Any experience for a correct answer?

Also even though my inspection document referenced before is showing in the app as expired and I received an email telling me I need to get it updated I am still able to go online on the app and accept rides? I really just wanted to drive one last time over Labor Day weekend so does anyone have any experience where their inspection was up but the app still let them drive?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lights seatbelts over 0.1" or so tire tread....NOT a real inspection


Some places looooove to richard you around and "fail" you to upsell you on some windshield wipers though. Avoid clownish inspection sites.


----------



## MD UBER (Aug 28, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Lights seatbelts over 0.1" or so tire tread....NOT a real inspection
> 
> Some places looooove to richard you around and "fail" you to upsell you on some windshield wipers though. Avoid clownish inspection sites.


Are you in Maryland?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I wonder if they'd accept your emissions inspection paper. That's every 2 years, but they do the plug in thing to see if there is anything wrong. Might be worth a try.


----------

